# Sci-Fi / Fantasy Landscapes 2048x1152



## Fuzzy Modem

Hello 

I've recently finished these landscapes for my webcomic.

(click to enlarge)

The Hive: Vagabond Capitol (Night Side)




Zenith: Ioman Capitol (Day Side)




Solar Station (Border)




Rhino
Maya
Photoshop
-Lunar Cell
Painter

They are 2048x1152, and are therefore suitible as desktop backgrounds for the Samsung 2342BWX (which is hard to find wallpaper for.) They also fade together well in a slideshow, as the horizon lines match.

I'm looking for critiques, but more than that, I'd like people to choose their most favorite, and least favorite. I appreciate it


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Three more:

Landfall: Fallen Capitol (Night Side) 




Light House/Dragon Roost (Dayside)




Tree City: Elven Capitol (Border)


----------



## Rodders

Tree City and Landfall are my personal favourites. Very nice artwork fuzzy modem.


----------



## Shadow Trooper

Tree City definately stood out for me, although I think all of them are excellent. They're all quite thought provoking in both picture and title.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

I think these are really excellent. I like Zenith and Landfall best.


----------



## The Judge

Tree City for me, with The Hive in second place, I think.  Very good work, though there's an impression of pending violence in some of them that made me shudder!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

I agree these are all excellent.
Light House was my favourite as I'm a sucker for Triemes and I just think it looks a bit more like a working city. If I'm being harsh the water needs a bit more texture or definition to it.

Tree City is also good but the background is so excellent it might detract from the city itself. Talking of backgrounds my least favourite is probably Solar Station as everythings a bit to similar shades of the same colour so the Station itself struggles to be distinct from the background but that can also give it some ethereal quality so I guess it's all subjective.

All very detailed though - did you use the same combination of software for all of them?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Winters_Sorrow said:


> All very detailed though - did you use the same combination of software for all of them?



I used Maya, Photoshop and Painter for all of them, but Rhino and Lunar Cell on only some.

Thanks for the responses


----------



## J-WO

Lovely stuff.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

New artwork:







This time available in a *wide variety* of desktop sizes. Middle click to open in a new tab and right click to save.


----------



## J-WO

That's ****in' incredible! Like the battle-carrier particularly.


----------



## chopper

most excellent stuff!

methinks you'd be a dab hand at book covers too...?!


----------



## J-WO

Yeah, I was thinking that.

Actually, if you reverse the image with the fighter to the right, it would make for a shockingly good hard cover wrap around


----------



## Vertigo

As I mentioned on t'other thread my fav is the new starfighter one. Of the others my fav is probably the tree city, though they are all cool. As you mentioned critiques at the start of the thread, I would say that in the tree city one there are some orange/red objects in the lower right, which are just catching the light I would presume. I find these a little distracting. They are not noticeable in the small images on this thread but are much more so in the larger images on your site. They seem to be almost the most saturated bits of colour in the picture.

I agree with others - have you considered trying for book cover contracts.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Vertigo said:


> As I mentioned on t'other thread my fav is the new starfighter one. Of the others my fav is probably the tree city, though they are all cool. As you mentioned critiques at the start of the thread, I would say that in the tree city one there are some orange/red objects in the lower right, which are just catching the light I would presume. I find these a little distracting. They are not noticeable in the small images on this thread but are much more so in the larger images on your site. They seem to be almost the most saturated bits of colour in the picture.
> 
> I agree with others - have you considered trying for book cover contracts.



I sell my models, but I have never done book covers. It's a good thought. I wonder how I would go about seeking available work...


----------



## Vertigo

Ask the question in the art forum, I'm sure there are those that would know or ask a general question of the authors, agents, publishers etc. who stop by here regularly.


----------



## Precise Calibre

I can't believe I've neglected this section of the forum so much.  Love all this stuff.  

I couldn't decide between Landfall and Tree City... but Tree City is my new desktop for now!


----------

